# Worldmark



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 6, 2012)

I am a Wyndham owner, but I might be sending/renting a friend to Worldmark Taos (NM) later this month. My question is, if Wyndham owners send friends "to the wolves" (tour and presentation), and they buy a Discovery package, we get a $200 gift card. Is there a perk like this if they want to buy a Worldmark discovery-like package, even though I do not own there?

TS


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the answer is no.  If you are not a WorldMark owner there is no referral prize. From the Friends First rules (the referral program)

_Except as otherwise provided in this paragraph and these Friends First Program Rules, all WorldMark owners who are current in member fees (couples will count as one owner), may participate in the Friends First Program and earn Rewards, subject to State Restrictions._


----------

